# Track Cutters



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

I need to get some track cutters. Looking around and doing research it seems like the Xuron cutters are the most popular. Just wondering what everyone else is using. I do have a dremil that I use for everything, but those cutters look like they really do a good job. Im thinking of getting the 2175B or the 2175M but unsure of which one, or is there a different one I should look into? Thanks


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

I have both and find there is not a lot of difference, I actually grab the M when I strip wires, not that its great for that, they just look like strippers. I googled them and it seems the M works from above laid track, while the B is for cutting from the side. When working with flex track while building a layout I liked the B as it was very quick to first strip the plastic ties then cut the rails to the length you need.

I guess if the layout is together, the M is right, if its in the building stage, the B would be my choice.

Craig


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes Im in the building stage, I figured if I laid track and needed to cut later I would use my dremil, but didnt know which would be the better choice for unlaid track, thanks a bunch.


----------

